# bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed

## René1983

Im trying to install my wireless network, but somehow it will not work... When I run:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

I get the following:

```
 * Starting eth1

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'eth1' UP                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

* where does the annoying backgrounding come from?

After this my ifconfig shows no eth1 device. My iwconfig shows:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

My dmesg shows this:

```
bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0
```

My lsmod shows:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3776  0

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     8512  0

snd_seq                36464  0

snd_pcm_oss            19744  0

snd_mixer_oss          12416  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           25052  0

snd_ac97_codec         78816  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1856  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                49992  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15236  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    36004  7 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6112  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6856  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

bcm43xx               394720  0

ieee80211softmac       21120  1 bcm43xx
```

* You get my sound modules for free  :Wink: ...

The settings in /etc/conf.d/net that affect my card are:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="-t 10"
```

My wpa_supplicant.conf looks like this:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

ssid="i-llumination"

scan_ssid=1

key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

proto=WPA2

auth_alg=OPEN

pairwise=TKIP

psk="IwontgivemykeycauseIdonttrustmyneighboursandyoudontneeditanyways!!!"

}

# if everything fails, connect to any unsecured AP

network={

key_mgmt=NONE

priority=-9999999

}
```

I use kernel 2.6.18, have the driver compiled as module, have also emerged the necessary firmware "net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter" (please tell me if I have the wrong one)...

Conclusion: Im lost! Dont know where to go from here. Hopefully somebody can help me...

Thnx in advance...

----------

## koenderoo

First comclusion I can draw from all the info: no association with the ESSID. 

Before you try to get eth1 up you should have this associated.

It's probably caused by a bug: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=204826

It says you're missing non-oss firmware. Are you perhaps missing some dependencies?

Try searching the portage tree for the bcm firmware (emerge -s bcm) 

I'm not in a position to do so right now, so please check it yourselves.

----------

## René1983

Thnx Koen,

I already installed the bcm drivers: 

```
*  net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter

      Latest version available: 006

      Latest version installed: 006

      Size of files: 26 kB

      Homepage:      http://bcm43xx.berlios.de

      Description:   Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices

      License:       GPL-2
```

Well, I think this is the right one...

And how do I associate my eth1 with the ESSID? I already got it in my wpa_supplicant.conf. 

Other suggestions?

----------

## René1983

I searched the forums, but many people do use the NDISWRAPPER drivers. I really DONT want to use these ones.

Are here some people who use the linux drivers for this networkcard?

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Installing net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter is just one piece of the puzzle...you have to use bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract appropriate firmware from a proprietary driver. Take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174

You have to download  wl_apsta.o or find cmwl5.sys and run:

```
bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
```

Also, you can use the man pages as far as I recall:

```
man bcm43xx-fwcutter
```

----------

## René1983

Thnx Ma3oxuct,

Now I finally got my wireless card working. But another problem did occur. I can find my AP, but when I want to connect I simply cant. 

```
 ~ # dmesg | tail

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: generic IE set to 30140100000fac020100000fac020100000fac020000

SoftMAC: Already associating or associated to 00:14:bf:cc:77:61

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: generic IE set to 30140100000fac020100000fac020100000fac020000

SoftMAC: Already associating or associated to 00:14:bf:cc:77:61

```

My WPA_GUI says:

```
Associated request to the driver failed
```

Does anybody have an idea? 

Thnx in advance...

----------

## slack2daze

Hey All,

I'm having almost exactly the same issue as René1983's original problem.

Before I get into it, here is some of my machine and environment info:

```

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # uname -a

Linux rday-nix-test-laptop 2.6.20-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Mar 7 12:34:30 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI6515 Cardbus Controller

03:01.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCI6515 SmartCard Controller

03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2590 (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2592 (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2792 (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2660 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2658 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2659 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:265a (rev 03)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:265b (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:265c (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev d3)

00:1e.2 0401: 8086:266e (rev 03)

00:1e.3 0703: 8086:266d (rev 03)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2641 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2653 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:266a (rev 03)

02:00.0 0200: 14e4:1677 (rev 01)

03:01.0 0607: 104c:8036

03:01.5 0780: 104c:8038

03:03.0 0280: 14e4:4324 (rev 03)

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # dmesg

...

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x3

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 5

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x5, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 2, Type 2, Revision 2

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # ls -la /lib/firmware

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Mar  6 21:23 .

drwxrwxrwx 9 root root  4096 Mar  6 21:23 ..

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  3504 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval01.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    16 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval02.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  3504 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval03.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    16 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval04.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  2536 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval05.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   248 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval06.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  2536 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval07.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  2536 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval08.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   248 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval09.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   248 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_initval10.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21672 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_microcode11.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16352 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_microcode2.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20088 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_microcode4.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22272 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_microcode5.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  1312 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_pcm4.fw

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  1312 Mar  6 21:23 bcm43xx_pcm5.fw

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # emerge -s bcm43xx

Searching...   ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... 

[ Results for search key : bcm43xx ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter

      Latest version available: 006

      Latest version installed: 006

      Size of files: 26 kB

      Homepage:      http://bcm43xx.berlios.de

      Description:   Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices

      License:       GPL-2

```

Ok, so as you can see, I've got the module built and loaded, I've got bcm43xx-fwcutter and I've got the firmware files and they're read/write for everyone, yet still I get:

```

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2) 

```

in dmesg, when I do:

```

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # ifconfig eth1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

To make matters more strange, when I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on this exact machine (it's a Latitude D610 btw), and ran the bcm43xx-fwcutter utility (on the same bcmwl5.sys file as suggested here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174), and then ran:

```

rday-nix-test-laptop ~ # ifconfig eth1 up

```

it worked like a charm.  I can connect, I can use "Monitor" mode, use Kismet, Airsnort, etc.  So, here's my theory (mind you I don't really have a clue...), ifconfig on my Ubuntu installation is a different version than the one I'm using on Gentoo.  I realize that sounds crazy, but I think I've tried everything else......  Any suggestions?

----------

## René1983

Maybe I misread, but did you already download the firmware and executed this command. Cause that solved the error for me:

```
bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
```

----------

## slack2daze

René1983,

Sorry bout that, i know i put a lot of code in my last post.  In the mix there is a listing of my current /lib/firmware directory.  its got the firmware files in it, i've tried the wl_apsta.o file as well as the bcmwl5.sys file, still no luck....

----------

## enzobelmont

you should download broadcom firmware for your card. if you have a windows partititon you can use its driver

just unpackit and search for bcm***.sys and .inf

for more info go to http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/

sorry my english...   :Wink: 

----------

## slack2daze

enzobelmont,

if you reread my post you'll see that i did already try the bcm***.sys files.  however its a moot point as it turns out the culprit was my own stupidity.  i had udev-87 and i didnt have hotplug; so i updated udev to 106 and its working like a charm now.

thanks all

----------

## jexxie

Please put [SOLVED] in the title.

Cheers for getting it fixed. =)

----------

## bandreabis

I have not the directory /lib/firmware

----------

